# Golf clubs



## boca (Nov 11, 2005)

Any EOS owners also golfers. Can a set of clubs fit in the trunk area in a diagonal direction, if not, can the pass through to the back seat be opened allowing the longer clubs to extend from the trunk to the back seat? Thanks.


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Golf clubs (boca)*

I don't golf but I don't think a go







lf bag will fit. Best thing to do, take a bag and go to your dealer and try..


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Golf clubs (boca)*

Yeah, I am and I'm skeptical if my bag itself would fit even though the clubs will fit easily through the passthrough. I did look at the trunk closely but didn't have my bag with me. Judging by how the EOS cases appear to fill the trunk and comparing them to my own suitcases (which I think are all pretty close to the same in height) and the height of just my golf bag w/o clubs my bag is taller so I'm not holding out hope that way. I do think the bag might fit diagonally though if one were to remove their drivers say and put them through the passthrough and leave the luggage cover in the upright position.
Once I have my EOS and if my current bag doesn't fit I'm first going to check out other golf bags - perhaps I'll find a bag that will???
Gotta have the top down after finishing 18








Craig


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Golf clubs (Roku)*

I'm not a golfer either, but I also wonder if the clubs might also fit in the back seat with the top down. 
If not, I think you'll have to play "One-Stick" golf... just bring your 7 iron with you, and use if for everything from driving to putting.


----------



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

I just took my stand bag with a couple of clubs in it, and it does fit. However it would be awkward getting the clubs in and out of the trunk. You might be able to find a small bag that would go through the pass through so you could put the bottom of the bag in first. With the stand bag I have it was a little large to go through the pass through but it fit in the trunk with the clubs going through. But I can imagine taking a full bag out of the trunk and clubs going everywhere. 
I either will try to find a small bag or the back seat for the clubs.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Golf clubs (boca)*

This is the only spot in the trunk I could fit my clubs.
No top down driving with clubs in the trunk, and definitely no room for a second set.
Back seat is the only option if you want to go topless to the club.


















_Modified by just4fun at 6:53 PM 3-25-2007_


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Golf clubs (just4fun)*

Hi Kevin,
Out of curiosity did you try to see if the bag w/o clubs would fit through the passthrough. The EOS in the dealer showroom I looked at here looked like it might fit - albeit a tight fit. I also as mentioned already wouldn't hesitate buying another bag just to get it through.
Let me know.
Craig


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Golf clubs (Roku)*

Hi Craig,
Didn't bother trying with this set, the bag is pretty big and I could tell by eyeballing it they weren't going to fit through the pass through.
I have an older set in a smaller bag that may fit, but I leave them at the cabin, so they are not handy to do a trial with.
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 8:40 PM 3-25-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Golf clubs (just4fun)*

Kevin
Nice License Plate 
-Mark


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Golf clubs (mark_d_drake)*

I have had the top down with the clubs fitting nicely through the pass through. Although it is much easier to just place them in the back seat. I fit two sets of clubs in the backseat fine while the top was down. The pass through option is annoying because the driver and or longer irons have to be manually adjusted to fir through. Pain in the neck, so just lay them down in the back seat. But cant wait for tuesday supposed to be 74 degrees in NJ!!


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Golf clubs (Domdog31)*

As many of you have shown you can stick them in the trunk at the expense of the top. If that is indeed the path you choose, you might get even more space, possibly enough for a second bag if you remove the luggage cover. I've done it once or twice to transport some larger than normal boxes.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Golf clubs (aflaedge)*

Good point Chris, I had forgotten the luggage cover was removable.
Kevin


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I found it to be a tight fit to get a snowboard through the pass through and was thinking the same thing for my clubs. Definitely only 1 set will fit, and then only a modest sized bag at best. I large bag is a no go for the passthrough.
On a related note, if the luggage cover is removed, can you open the top? If the cover is in the raised position, the roof controller prevents the roof from opening, so what happens when you remove it? Hmm...


_Modified by jgermuga at 10:42 AM 3-26-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

I'm certain the roof will not operate with the cover removed, I haven't tried it, but I seem to remember reading that somewhere (owners manual?)
I think, especially if there are two people, the easiest solution is the back seat if you want to go top down.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Golf clubs (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks Mark
Kevin


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_
On a related note, if the luggage cover is removed, can you open the top? If the cover is in the raised position, the roof controller prevents the roof from opening, so what happens when you remove it? Hmm...


The top will not operate if the luggage cover is not in place. There is a sensor in the base of the luggage cover clip. If the cover clip is not in the socket you will get an error message.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Trunk mod: disconnect the cover safety switch (only the left side is actually checked... I think). 
During my roof module install, I discovered that the roof will operate without the cover installed. The cover needed to be removed to properly access/remove the left carpet (something like step three for the roof mod install http://www.mods4cars.com/).
Note: I'm not promoting this mod... just an observation in an attempt to help/problem solve. Although the open/close of the cover can get anoying...


----------



## pepino1977 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (gdevitry)*

My wife and I are avid golfers. We tried every angle... we just use the back seat. Worth it with the top down after 18.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Golf clubs (boca)*

A shorter bag will fit with the top down, using the pass-through for the clubs. It's pretty ugly, but it will work. You'd have to put the top up to remove the clubs, which I think is fine since I wouldn't leave my car unattended in public for 5 hours with the top down.
My bag is about 2 cm (1") too long and does not fit that way. I imagine many bags would not fit - most cart bags wouldn't but many stand bags or carry bags should.
Back seat is fine for clubs and luggage for me - if you have 3 golfers and 3 sets of clubs you'll be in trouble.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

I have this small mediocre bag that fits with the club heads through the pass-through. Caddie Gear CG600 from Walmart or something, maybe 8 years old , could not find using Google.
We obviously need Eos branded golf bags

Paul



_Modified by Grinder at 6:27 PM 3-28-2007_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_
We obviously need Eos branded golf bags


You could always buy a set of the eos luggage and get to cuttting.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_
You could always buy a set of the eos luggage and get to cuttting.

Or buy a membership, and store your clubs in a locker. that shouldn't cost much more than the Eos did in the first place.








Kevin


----------

